# well I'm here...



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

I have been on this site for years (not very active the past few) Lived in Texas my whole life minus 5 months in Mass, and we just moved to my wife hometown of Caribou Maine. 
Just wanted to say thanks for all the help and introduce myself to everyone. I am currently looking for my first plow and appreciate any help. Id love a 8.5 SS XV2 ---$$$ yeah about that so it will prob be a used fisher or a smokin deal on another brand. snowdogg etc


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow! there U are, Welcome back Tex. Living in Caribou is a change from Texas! Snowdogg is the best bang for the $$?
besides the plow U will need his/her sleds, gun/ammo, skis ,ATV, a warm jacket, wood, etc. Good Luck Tex + wife !!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Snowdogg is the best bang for the $$?


:laugh: Sherly you can't be serious.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Dont call him Sherly.

I live in MA and went to Caribou for the fun... got the T-shirt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I sence a huge wardrobe change in you all's future


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Well I sence a huge wardrobe change in you all's future


Texas to Maine. Just dam. Cut up a hot water heater and have at it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Texas to Maine. Just dam. Cut up a hot water heater and have at it.


We wants a V...... dun't know if a water heaters been used to make a V...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> We wants a V...... dun't know if a water heaters been used to make a V...


Give me a few days, and some initiative. I will make ya one


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> We wants a V...... dun't know if a water heaters been used to make a V...


Just a piano hinge down the middle.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BUFF said:


> We wants a V...... dun't know if a water heaters been used to make a V...


Just happen to have an empty oil tank, I think that sounds like a challenge.
Oh darn I don't have a mini can tho.
Ok nevermind, fire pit it still is


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

theplowmeister said:


> Dont call him Sherly.
> 
> I live in MA and went to Caribou for the fun... got the T-shirt


What is Caribou? Ski, Sled, type of thing? Gambling lol


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, guys, let's get back to his intro thread please 

and welcome TEX!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

TEX said:


> I have been on this site for years (not very active the past few) Lived in Texas my whole life minus 5 months in Mass, and we just moved to my wife hometown of Caribou Maine.
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the help and introduce myself to everyone. I am currently looking for my first plow and appreciate any help. Id love a 8.5 SS XV2 ---$$$ yeah about that so it will prob be a used fisher or a smokin deal on another brand. snowdogg etc





Michael J. Donovan said:


> Ok, guys, let's get back to his intro thread please
> 
> and welcome TEX!


Total agree MJD.

Tex, welcome back to America, youll enjoy Canada!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh...611 posts whilst living in Texas...cool. 

Welcome back. 

Have you gotten used to how funny they talk in Maine? It's like the letter "R" doesn't exist. 

PS Check my sig line for my opinion on SnowMutts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> What is Caribou? Ski, Sled, type of thing? Gambling lol


It's also called a reindeer. Hoofed critters with large racks and good eatin' from what I've been told.

Santa uses them to pull his sleigh.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome Tex, I would look into a Fisher for your needs.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's also called a reindeer. Hoofed critters with large racks and good eatin' from what I've been told.
> 
> Santa uses them to pull his sleigh.


lmao they are good eating, At least you responded. :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

TEX said:


> I have been on this site for years (not very active the past few) Lived in Texas my whole life minus 5 months in Mass, and we just moved to my wife hometown of Caribou Maine.
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the help and introduce myself to everyone. I am currently looking for my first plow and appreciate any help. Id love a 8.5 SS XV2 ---$$$ yeah about that so it will prob be a used fisher or a smokin deal on another brand. snowdogg etc


Are you planning on earning some money as a biz or personal use?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Are you planning on earning some money as a biz or personal use?


I just googled it, there average snow fall is 109". He better be looking at something better than a snow mutt. I bet it's pretty country up there tho.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS Check my sig line for my opinion on SnowMutts.


Mark, you think his Cummings will tear up a SnowPooch?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Mark, you think his Cummings will tear up a SnowPooch?


I think a Toyo will tear up a SnowPooch.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome Tex, I would look into a Fisher for your needs.


Your darn right look into Fisher...Chainlifts RULE!!!!!....Fisher is the Cummings of the plow world...All else are pretenders.....

Welcome Tex....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Your darn right look into Fisher...Chainlifts RULE!!!!!....Fisher is the Cummings of the plow world...All else are pretenders.....
> 
> Welcome Tex....Thumbs Up


Sure...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Might also wanna look into the Ventrac...


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

FredG said:


> Are you planning on earning some money as a biz or personal use?


well obviously I'm as green as the grass in the spring when it comes to plowing. oddly enough ever since i met my wife i was really into plows. the guys at the fire station in Texas made fun of me for days bc i spent so much time studying them etc..
the house we are buying has a medium long driveway so i will be doing that myself -- but after learning i would not mind plowing as a sub or something for extra $$ on my days off


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i have always been sold on Fisher 1- Quality 2 - made in Maine
the reason i asked about the dogg was bc it had a 2015 ss V with all the truck side stuff that would actually fit my truck for $3000
that being said if its a piece of **** i don't care what the price is I'm not buying it.. thanks for the help


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been running one for five years, plowing commercially, and never had a single problem with the Snowdogg.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

EZ V or XV (not XV2) both used $200 apart in price???? EZ v seems to be in a little better cond and has older lights


----------

